# JavaScript Objekt .play .reload?



## Messa (20. Dez 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe eine Frage.

Möchte das ein Mov per Knopf druck neugeladen oder abspielt.
Aber es klappt nicht und ich weiß nicht warum.
Bitte um Hilfe.

Mein Java code


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function playMovie() {

document.getElementById("mymovie").play();

}
</script>
```

Mein HTML Code

[XML]<object classid="clsid:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" class="video" width="720" height="405" codebase="http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab#version=6,0,2,0">
	<param name="name" value="mymovie">
	<param name="wmode" value="transparent">
	<param name="controller" value="TRUE">
	<param name="type" value="video/quicktime">
	<param name="autoplay" value="true">
	<param name="target" value="myself">
	<param name="src" value="video/web.mov">
	<param name="pluginspage" value="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/indext.html">
	<embed width="720" height="405" controller="FALSE" fullscreen="full" target="myself" src="web.mov" type="video/quicktime" bgcolor="#fff" border="0" pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/indext.html"></embed>
</object>[/XML]

Der Button

[XML]  <input type="button" onclick="playMovie()">[/XML]



lg Matthias


----------



## faetzminator (20. Dez 2011)

Wieso solltest du da per [c]getElementById("mymovie")[/c] zugreifen können, du hast doch noch nicht ein Mal ein Name angegeben? Ausser ich täusch mich, und der Browser erzeugt irgendein Element, welches man dank [c]<param name="name" value="mymovie">[/c] ansprechen könnte. Aber auch dann ists immer noch keine ID.

Edit: Ah ja, in welchem Browser funktioniert es nicht? AFAIK gibts dieses <object> nur in IE, oder zumindest kommts von dort und wird nicht in allen Browsern vollumfänglich supported.


----------



## Messa (20. Dez 2011)

hmm.
Ja das kann gut sein.
Kenn mich mit Java leider nicht sehr gut aus?
Muss ich dem <object> eine Id geben? 
Wenn ja spreche ich die dann statt mit (myvideo) mit (#(id) an?
Wie kann ich das lösen?

Oder kennst du eine gute Lösung wie ich ein Butten definiere, der das Video abspielen lässt?

lg


----------



## faetzminator (20. Dez 2011)

Wie gesagt, das gibts nur "wirklich" im IE, darum hab ich keine Ahnung davon :bae:
1. JavaScript ist nicht Java, wir sprechen hier von JavaScript
2. Eine ID würd ich so oder so vergeben
3. Du sprichst es über die ID an, genau so wie du es bereits hast*
4. Nein, kenne ich nicht (siehe oben)

* IE6 hat aber das "Feature", dass bei [c]document.getElementById()[/c] nichts gefunden wird, in den [c]name[/c]s gesucht und [c]els[0][/c] oder [c]els[x][/c] zurückgegeben wird. Das sollte also niemals ausgenutzt werden. Wenn [c]getElementById()[/c] verwendet wird, dann muss auch eine ID definiert sein!


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Dez 2011)

Also so ohne weiteres wird das gar nicht klappen.
Hier mal der Link zur offiziellen Doku von Apple für QuickTime...
JavaScript Scripting Guide for QuickTime

Falls es dir möglich ist würde ich auf einen HTML5/Flash-Player setzen. Die sind rein vom Komfort wesentlich besser. Ansonsten die Apple Quicktime Doku durchlesen.


----------



## Messa (20. Dez 2011)

Nur im IE 
Naja. Das hilft mir nicht 
Gibt es etwas das in allen (fast) funkrioniert?

Muss doch möglcih sein, dem Vidoe sagen er soll beim klicken auf den Button abspielen?

Gibt es da vielleicht eine Möglichkeit so ein "Play"-Zeichen einzustellen, da ich den controller  abgestellt habe- (Wie bei Youtube)

lg Matthias


----------



## faetzminator (20. Dez 2011)

Messa hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es etwas das in allen (fast) funkrioniert?
> Muss doch möglcih sein, dem Vidoe sagen er soll beim klicken auf den Button abspielen?





Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Falls es dir möglich ist würde ich auf einen HTML5/Flash-Player setzen.


----------



## Messa (20. Dez 2011)

Gibt es da vielleicht eine Möglichkeit so ein "Play"-Zeichen einzustellen, da ich den controller abgestellt habe- (Wie bei Youtube).

HTML 5 unterstützen nicht alle Browser.
Sonst hätte ich <video> schon verwendet.


----------



## faetzminator (20. Dez 2011)

Eigentlich sieht die Tabelle immer grüner aus  HTML5 video - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Messa (20. Dez 2011)

ah oky man kann für ältere Browser ein Fallback setzten.

[XML]<video controls poster="video.jpg" width="800" height="400">
  <source src="video.mp4" type="video/mp4">
  <source src="video.webm" type="video/webm">
  <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="flash_player.swf"
width="800" height="400">
    <param name="allowfullscreen" value="true">
    <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always">
    <param name="flashvars" value="file=video.mp4">
  </object>
</video>[/XML]

Oky aber dann nochmals zu meiner Frage wenn ich jetzt <Video> verwende.
Wie kann ich dann das Video über einen Button abspielen lassen?

OK habe was gefunden:

Audio und Video mit HTML5 steuern | Webcode Blog

mal guggen obs klappt

lg


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Dez 2011)

Naja, ein "Play-Button" muss definiert werden. Entweder über die vom Plugin bereitgestellte API (siehe obige Verlinkung) oder eben über eine entsprechende Player Funktion. Von Haus aus kann kein Browser / Plugin sowas wie "Play aufrufen". Das ist alles handarbeit und muss in den meisten Fällen für verschiedene Browser angepasst werden.

Ansonsten nutze den JW Player. JW Player: Tech Specs | LongTail Video | Home of the JW Player
Die unterstützen neben vielen Formaten auch das MOV Format. Und man kann den Player per Javascript ansteuern bzw. direkt sagen das ein Movie im Endlosmodus laufen soll und vieles mehr. Aber auch dort wirst du erst die Doku lesen müssen!

[edit]Der unterstützt mittlerweile auch HTML5 und hat einen entsprechenden Fallback-Mode, wenn kein HTML5 unterstützt wird, dass eben Flash genutzt wird.[/edit]


----------

